

Ephemeral Undo - Zweihander
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2015/07/31/ephemeral_undo/

======
JadeNB
I don't know this blog, so I may be missing the point, but it seems like
there's not much here: "undo on mobile has never been good. Here's another
approach which doesn't work— _because I have trained myself to prevent its
working_." Aside from suggesting preventing the ephemeral 'undo' buttons (it's
a nice term!) from being so easily dismissed—which would surely create its own
suite of irritations—there doesn't seem to be much that's constructive here;
and surely an ephemeral 'undo' as a first iteration is better than no such
functionality at all!

(That said, as a vimmer, I am used to excellent undo functionality; and I am
also frustrated by the failure of undo, and other basic navigation, in most
mobile applications, so carefully geared towards the non-proficient user that
they grind off all the corners on which a proficient user can hang his or her
proficiency.)

